# تشغيل سيارة بخلية هيدروجينية فى فلتر مية تعال وشاهد بنفسك



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذا ما رايته رايت على يو توب فلم عن تشغيل سيارة بواسطة هيدروجنية فى فلتر مية تعال وشوف بنفسك
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-lAWcGe8rL8&feature=related

مصطفى محمود يتكلم هن طاقة الماء

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N5s5xQyTvP4&feature=related


تجربه علمية تثبه الماء فى الهواء
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0fTvKJvK4R8&feature=related​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ودائما متالق

اعجبنى حديث الدكتور مصطفي محمود عن الطاقة الكهربية 
الدائوة اللتى لاتحتاج الى مصدر او بطارية 
وكيف انه يمكن توفير الالااف الكيلوواتات من الكهرباء اللتى تكفي لانارة مدينه عندما وصل مقاوة الاسلاك الى الصفر مع استمرار مرور التيار الكهربي الذى اصبح بدوره لايحتاج الى قوة دافعة كهربية وبالتالى لا يحتاج الى مصدر للكهرباء
وهذا الكلام منذ 30 سنه فما بالنا بالذى تم فى تلك السنوات من تطور وتنولوجيا لها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شاهد هذا الفلم 

كيف تجعل الماء يشعل ؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sdcX889Nh4&feature=related


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله لنا فيك وفى علمك وجعلنا واياك من اهل الجنان


----------

